# Staffy pregnant?????



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,

As some of you my have read i re homed lilly our staffy last weekend, but today my mum and dad came over to see her and said she looks pregnant. Is there any signs i need to look for? 

Her teats have become very large in length

She keeps going under our bed and does not want to come out.

When we try and give her a stroke around her stomach area she trys to bite us not nastyly.

Also she is very tired.

I am planning on taken her to the vets tommorow to have her checked out but have read that you can not tell if a dog is prenant until they are approximately 6 weeks old.

Any advice would help..

Thanks


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

sounds like pups on the way ..........give her somewhere safe to go ...she is going under your bed as its safe and secure


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

She could be having a phantom pregnancy


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Where did you get her from? a persons home? If so why did they want to rehome her? Maybe you could ring them and ask if she showed any signs of this with them and find out when her last season was.

From her pic that you posted she doesnt look preggers at all, but I would say she does need to see a vet asap.


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thought so just hope it is a phantom pregancy. Any advice about both would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Where did you get her from? a persons home? If so why did they want to rehome her? Maybe you could ring them and ask if she showed any signs of this with them and find out when her last season was.
> 
> From her pic that you posted she doesnt look preggers at all, but I would say she does need to see a vet asap.


She was from a dogs homes as a stray, so dont think i have any come back. On the pic i posted i agree she does not look pregnant but over the last week she has put on weight which could just be because she is now eating well and getting good walks. I am takin her to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

never thought of a phantom lol , just looked at pic and she doesnt look pregnant in that ....lovely dog btw


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

luke2702 said:


> She was from a dogs homes as a stray, so dont think i have any come back. On the pic i posted i agree she does not look pregnant but over the last week she has put on weight which could just be because she is now eating well and getting good walks. I am takin her to the vets tomorrow.


if she was from a dogs home surely she would have been spayed?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sadly many pounds dont neuter their dogs:bash:


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

mask-of-sanity said:


> never thought of a phantom lol , just looked at pic and she doesnt look pregnant in that ....lovely dog btw


Lol about the phantom.

She is gorg lovely in everyway.


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

beardedlady said:


> if she was from a dogs home surely she would have been spayed?


They told me they could not tell if she was spayed or not. They said "would have to see if she comes into season"


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine is speyed and she has an obvoius scar line.

if she is having a phantom pregnancy you have to be a bit `orrible, if she starts nesting and getting all clingy with toys and mothering them you have to take them off her.

good luck at the vets though.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

luke2702 said:


> They told me they could not tell if she was spayed or not. They said "would have to see if she comes into season"


I would have serious words with them. They dont wait for every female dog to come into season at other rescues, they go in and assume they're not spayed - and check. And they certainly wouldn't home out unspayed.

Sadly sometimes these things happen, although a phantom can be just as bad as the real thing, as they can increase the risks of a pyometra.

I'd say pregnant or not, best to get her in to the vets, get a scan, and think about spaying her.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*phantoms*

they don't pile on the pounds if it's a phantom.If she getting big it's the real thing.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

I would see the vet - hopefully he will spay her


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

get a scan then you'll know for sure, call vets for a quote not very expensive.


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Could you get a sheep scanner? They're relatively cheap and will come to your home to scan your dog  They'll be able to tell you if she is pregnant and how many you should expec (though that isn;t always accurate)

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

theres nice lady near me who does scanning, for £17 you get two goes a few weeks appart, and she`s quite accurate too.
maybe theres someone like that your way? vets are v expensive for the scans


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Be aware scans are not necessarily accurate - I thought they were because of how accurate human scans are, but I remember a dog getting scanned at my old work and the vet telling them she wasn't pregnant. A week later she had a huge litter lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Be aware scans are not necessarily accurate - I thought they were because of how accurate human scans are, but I remember a dog getting scanned at my old work and the vet telling them she wasn't pregnant. A week later she had a huge litter lol.


Oh my word that must have been a big big shock for the owner :gasp::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats why everyone by me uses anniscan,
she used to breed and show dogs and cats and has been in the scanning game since forever and is very experienced.
i`ve had a wrong scan at a vets too, but to be fair he struggled enough to turn the thing on!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*scans*

I've had two wrong scans .Our vet charges £90 for a scan but the mobile livestock scanner only charges £45 and comes to your home.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

might be a good idea to look on the dog forums, see if theres anyone local and cheeper


----------



## luke2702 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quick up date she is not pregnant thank god! 

We dont need any more unwanted pubs in the kennels..


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

luke2702 said:


> Quick up date she is not pregnant thank god!
> 
> We dont need any more unwanted pubs in the kennels..



i should hope not, bad enough having drunk kids, but drunk dogs too :gasp:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> i should hope not, bad enough having drunk kids, but drunk dogs too :gasp:


 
:lol2::lol2:

tbh my staffy has a very obvious line where she was spayed, did you find out if she was or not? ill try and get a pic of her so u can have a look


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

the scar is between the bottom 4 teats in the pic the flash ment i couldnt get it very well


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Rspca never spay or neuter before rehoming. They offer discount if you come back to them. 
Manchester and Cheshire dogs home don't bother either.
I know that Manchester rehomed a bitch in season to someone with an entire dog and well, moment they got home they tied. She never knew or wasn't told of the jab she phoned the dogs home and they just said 
ooo we didn't know'


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Leigh cat and dog home go as far as selling pregnagt animals and tell people they should bring any offspring back when they are old enough:gasp:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*Dog rescue*

The other end of the scale is Many Tears Rescue wouldn't let me have a spayed bitch because my dog is entire.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Leigh cat and dog home go as far as selling pregnagt animals and tell people they should bring any offspring back when they are old enough:gasp:


 
eeeeks bloomin eck thats not very good :gasp:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Leigh cat and dog home go as far as selling pregnagt animals and tell people they should bring any offspring back when they are old enough:gasp:


 
lol They aren't a dogs home. They are a retail outlet for dogs they snatch out of peoples gardens!!!! This I do know as fact! Even if it's microchipped they will sell them on the same day as they 'found' it.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

my local dogs home WILL not let any animal leave that hasnt been spayed or neutured, end off no discussion.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> lol They aren't a dogs home. They are a retail outlet for dogs they snatch out of peoples gardens!!!! This I do know as fact! Even if it's microchipped they will sell them on the same day as they 'found' it.


 
Aye I know someones whos cat was taken there by someone at some point. He was chipped and they sold him to someone else who then took him to the vets who scanned him. The cat ended up back with his original owners and Leigh got more negative publicity. I hate that place I really do


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

My mums boss went to a well known rescue centre 1 day, chose a dog they liked, picked her up the following day after taking her out of her kennel and deciding as she didnt jump up that she was the dog for them, no homecheck or proof of ID required. When they were signing the paperwork they were told she wasnt spayed but they would do it as and when she had a season. They did not phone for a week to see how the dog was and how she had settled, imagine how wrong it all could have gone!! they might have been who they said they was, or lived where they said they lived and in a week they could have taken that dog very far!!


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Aye I know someones whos cat was taken there by someone at some point. He was chipped and they sold him to someone else who then took him to the vets who scanned him. The cat ended up back with his original owners and Leigh got more negative publicity. *I hate that place I really do*


Your not the only one...
Rehomed a couple of dogs from there a few years ago. Both turned out to be VERY ill when we got them home. Sadly, one of them didn't make it


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

eve2611 said:


> image
> 
> 
> the scar is between the bottom 4 teats in the pic the flash ment i couldnt get it very well


Crikey, big scar for a spay - what were they looking for, a Ford Cortina?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sarahc said:


> The other end of the scale is Many Tears Rescue wouldn't let me have a spayed bitch because my dog is entire.


 
thats just mad, she`s hardly going to grow another womb is she? :devil:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> thats just mad, she`s hardly going to grow another womb is she? :devil:



Its very common that rescues wouldnt rehome to a home with an entire dog in it. I never did unless there were very good reasons for that dog to be entire.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We wont rehome our sanctuary cats to people if any other cats they own arent neutered


----------



## noo noo (Nov 9, 2009)

She is obviously going through a difficult time at the moment with moving home. She may be pretending to herself that she is pregnant. Just wait and see if she gets big.


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Rspca never spay or neuter before rehoming. They offer discount if you come back to them.
> Manchester and Cheshire dogs home don't bother either.
> I know that Manchester rehomed a bitch in season to someone with an entire dog and well, moment they got home they tied. She never knew or wasn't told of the jab she phoned the dogs home and they just said
> ooo we didn't know'



the RSPCA always neuter before rehoming, i've worked at a vets and had cats, dogs rabbits and ferrets brought in to be neutered by the rspca


----------

